# re-upholstery on door panels



## El_Arquerito (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi everyone I am new here. I just got an mk4 about 2 weeks ago. 

The door panels needed to be re-upholstered. So I went and removed the door panels, but when I take a look the piece where the cloth is glued, it is held on with tabs. The only way to remove it to break the tabs, which isn't much of an issue. However once everything is re-upholstered how can I stick that piece back on to the door panel?

I was thinking of trimming the tabs so that they fit through the holes, then in re-installation using a little bit of hot glue to hold it? any other ideas?

Also the cloth itself is in good shape, I was thinking of reusing them. Any thoughts on that? Has any one reused it? How did it come out?

Here is a pic of the tabs I am taking about


----------



## jreedlives (Nov 21, 2010)

There is a thread in the mk4 DIY forums that covers that exact topic


----------



## El_Arquerito (Jun 25, 2012)

Found it, missed it he first time...*face palm* thanks man.


----------



## FUZE (Apr 13, 2004)

El_Arquerito said:


> Found it, missed it he first time...*face palm* thanks man.



Make sure not to link to that thread so that people searching for it can't find it! :banghead:


----------

